

Higan SNES emulator “dead for now”; author moving on to other pursuits - JoshTriplett
http://www.byuu.org/#25209bc9

======
JoshTriplett
For context, see [http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-
power-o...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-
mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/) about higan (formerly
bsnes).

